# Frogs & Toads > Mantella & Other Mantellidae > Breeding, Eggs, Tadpoles, etc >  Golden Mantellas

## Christine

Awhile ago I purchased two males and a female of Golden Mantellas.  The males have an unusual call that is almost like a cricket!  I had a friend make an amazing viv with dripping water and a pool.  Two weeks ago I noticed a tadpole!!!! I have found more of all ages.  I currently have 5 froglets (wow are they small); 5 with back legs; 11 bigger tads and 10 smaller including tiny tads.  I am so thrilled to be a apart of this - esp since they are endangered!

----------


## Kitten

Congrats!! You should post some pictures! :P

----------


## Sherry

Can you post some pics?

----------

